
Amazon Hub lets you receive packages even when you’re not in your apartment - sahin-boydas
https://venturebeat.com/2018/06/19/amazon-hub-lets-you-receive-packages-even-when-youre-not-in-your-apartment/
======
shervinafshar
Lesson: have the product's landing page ready when the PR goes out.

[https://thehub.amazon.com/](https://thehub.amazon.com/)

> There's an internal error that we can't identify at this time. Please try
> again in a little while.

